# pekingese seizures?



## jaxonsMOM (Apr 30, 2008)

My friend owns a male pekingese that is not fixed and will be one in June. He has had two episodes. In his episodes, he will stiffen up, fall over, yelp and pee on himself. The vet said they were seizures but said there was not a pattern of them and the blood work showed nothing, so my friend should sit and wait for another one.. When she sees the next one she needs to jot down what Chewie (the pup) was doing right before the episode and prevent it next time. 

Does this sound like accurate advice from the vet? I told her to get a second opinion, but she said all other vets would just do more blood work and his already came back normal..

His episodes were about 3 months apart, and it has been close to 2 months since his last. 

Are Pekingeses prone to this?


----------



## heidiann (Feb 3, 2008)

Here's a link that's a sticky that Shalva posted...it's good. 

http://www.dogforums.com/13-dog-health-questions/7834-epileptic-seizures.html

Our Aussie, Topaz, has seizures. There are no rhyme or reason to them and your friend may never no the "triggers". So, if you stop doing what happened right before the seizure then they will stop is not really a true statement. It's possible, but unlikely. 

My suggestion would be to start a journal...Mine is the link in my signature. Write down everything...time of day/night, how long the episode was, what exactly happened, how the dog acted afterwards, what happened before. You may be able to find a pattern that way...but then again you may not. 

This is another good site: http://www.canine-epilepsy-guardian-angels.com/

Topaz's blood tests always came back normal too. He has idiopathic epilepsy. No known reason for it. 

She should talk to her vet about when to start the dog on medication as well and if she's not fully comfortable with this vet, then she needs to find one that she is comfortable with. You need a good relationship with your vet always, but esp when you have an animal with issues. 

Not surprised about awaiting until the episode before doing anything. We waited until Topaz had more than one seizure in 30 days before we started him on medication. 

Sorry this is jumbled...got distracted.


----------



## jaxonsMOM (Apr 30, 2008)

Thank you for your response. I checked out the links, and I forwarded them to my friend. 

Her pup has one ear that flops down normal and one that shoots straight out the the side. Do you think this is some type of nerve damage or just cartledge that didnt form properly? She didnt get his hair cut until after the first seizure occured and when his hair is long you cannot tell the difference in his ears.

Thank you for all of your help. Thankfully I do not have a dog that suffers from seizures so I did not know how to help her.


----------

